

Facebook now offering "test accounts" for app developers - jonmacdonald
http://mashable.com/2010/11/17/facebook-test-users/

======
paulgb
The article is a bit misleading. Test accounts have been available to
developers for a while, but the system of creating them is being replaced by
one where they are created with the Graph API.

------
jrockway
Test accounts that can interact with real users are available to anyone with a
digital camera, a government ID, and The Gimp.

